# FUEL FILTER REPLACEMENT.HOW TO???



## ttr gr (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello everyone!!!
I own a beautiful 2001 225HP TTR with a BAM engine which i really love!!!
Can anyone please tell me where the fuel filter is mounted and if there is a certain procedure that i can follow to replace it?
Thank you !!!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi there. I thought you were posting a how to - funny that, because I just replaced mine :lol: My old filter had started to leak through a pinhole from corrosion causing a distinct petrol smell in the garage - not a big leak but the filter was always damp with some petrol which attracted dirt and left a dirty brown patch.

I'll see if I can post some pictures later but basically it's a coke can sized canister, with a spout at each end, mounted on the drivers side, near the rear suspension trailing arm front bush mount, on the underside of the floor. You need to remove the large cover panel by unscrewing the multi fingered washers and a couple of nylock nuts. You can just see the filter before removing the cover by peering in from the rear.

Keep everything clean - you don't want the chance of any dirt getting into the fuel line and blocking an injector! Clean around the connectors until everything is spotless.

Make sure you see the arrow for the flow direction on the canister. The petrol flows towards the front of the car. Have the new filter ready to fit.

You then need to undo a large jubilee clip which secures the old filter. Then press in the inserts on the plastic connectors which release the lock within, allowing the connectors to release - they then pull off. Use the plastic caps from the new filter to keep the petrol in the old filter (it's full!). If you're quick getting on the new filter you won't spill much out of the pipes but be prepared to spill some, so have a rag handy.

Tighten up the jubilee clip, reassemble the cover, run the engine and check for leaks. You can pour the old filter contents back into the tank.


----------



## ttr gr (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you very much for your interest!!!
I would really appreciate a couple of pictures though if you find some time because i am quite an amateur at these things!!!!


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

I thought the filter was integrel whith the pump Inside the fuel tank :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

There's probably a gause filter on the pump itself. Ken would probably know as he replaced his pump but the main filter is in line.

The filter part number is 1J0 201 511 A and costs Â£5.50 +VAT.


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

cheers John I get one at the weekend :wink:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

John-H said:


> There's probably a gause filter on the pump itself. Ken would probably know as he replaced his pump but the main filter is in line.
> 
> The filter part number is 1J0 201 511 A and costs Â£5.50 +VAT.


Hi john & Russell, yes you are correct John. At the very bottom of the pump is a very fine gause filter, it appears to be part of the plastic pump housing.

Shown best in this picture:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Ken, Russell, and TTr gr  . Here's my old filter complete with leak where the band was:










Here's the filter in situ with the large cover removed. It's snuggled up against the petrol tank. You can see the large hard nylon pipe and connector to the front. There is a little plastic flush insert on the flange of the connector that you can press in with your finger. Once it pops in, the connector is free to be pulled off with a bit of twisting - you do not need to force it or prize it off.










This is another shot looking towards the rear. You can see the jubilee clip. Ignore the trailing arm hanging off - I was in the middle of changing my bushes


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi john and Kenn thanks for the photos and the info Im sure ttr gr will find them useful also


----------



## Dicky2 (Apr 24, 2006)

John-H,
Does the TT 180 have the same set-up.

Regards.

Davy...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Probably - but I'll check when I get home.


----------



## 180TT (Aug 4, 2003)

Certainly does. The 180 is pretty much identical.

I hate doing these things, the push in clips can be a right ******* to remove. I bet there's a tool for doing it, but with your fingers it's just pain. I spent ages trying on one car, gave up after 30 minutes, came back 5 minutes later and did it first time. :evil:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I forgot they pressed in first time :roll:


----------



## ttr gr (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you all very much!!!!
Using this guide i beleive i wont have any trouble replacing my fuel filter!!!


----------



## WEALY (Feb 4, 2009)

How often should you replace the filter?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

WEALY said:


> How often should you replace the filter?


It's not a serviceable item - it only needs replacing if it leaks or if severe contamination blocks it.


----------



## scott_159 (Jan 23, 2009)

if this is a non service item i may change mine. wont do any harm


----------



## lozzalondon (Oct 28, 2012)

Good instructions, managed to change the filter!


----------



## garythesnail (May 6, 2012)

I know it's a 'blast from the past', but this guide has been really helpful in getting those pesky clips off the filter in SWMBO's 3.2 coupe.

Thanks guys


----------



## n88byb (May 8, 2010)

John-H said:


> WEALY said:
> 
> 
> > How often should you replace the filter?
> ...


It's well worth changing for what they cost, and could be as old as the car  Original clip on mine was seized so changed to a jubilee clip. I personally think it's a bad idea to re use the fuel from the old filter as you are putting back cr4p in the new filter.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Pour it from the filter output. :roll:


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Another handy topic to bookmark and top marks to John-H as always 8)

Warren.


----------



## mixmaster (Jun 12, 2013)

Skeee said:


> Pour it from the filter output. :roll:


I have just done this successfully. However, made the mistake of letting the fuel filter pour back into the tank the wrong way up!

As it drained I only noticed the black deposits upon lifting it. The tank is on reserve. Have I just caused a problem?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Not for such a small amount I wouldn't have thought. That filter is supposed to last a lifetime of contamination. Most contamination will be wedged in and only a small amount will come out backwards. I don't think you need worry. :wink:


----------



## mixmaster (Jun 12, 2013)

John-H said:


> Not for such a small amount I wouldn't have thought. That filter is supposed to last a lifetime of contamination. Most contamination will be wedged in and only a small amount will come out backwards. I don't think you need worry. :wink:


Thanks John. Next time I will think about it!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

The top tip is to keep the bungs on the new filter until the last minute and when you remove them put them straight onto the old filter to keep the petrol in.


----------



## mixmaster (Jun 12, 2013)

Skeee said:


> The top tip is to keep the bungs on the new filter until the last minute and when you remove them put them straight onto the old filter to keep the petrol in.


Yeah that bit was fine. My moment of genius was to then rest the old filter on the fuel-filler to let it drain only noticing a couple minutes later it was the wrong way up!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

mixmaster said:


> .....Yeah that bit was fine. My moment of genius was to then rest the old filter on the fuel-filler to let it drain only noticing a couple minutes later it was the wrong way up!












_There is a law in engineering which describes this effect. _


----------



## jiver (Jul 12, 2014)

WEALY said:


> How often should you replace the filter?


my service manual says every 60,000kms


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

apart from the annoying american accent this seems to be a good video of someone changing out the fuel filter.





Also can you put this thread in the knowledge base John? Think it's useful.


----------

